# Tech guarantees sunny days?



## Edd (Feb 5, 2015)

Behold, weather geeks: 

http://www.cnet.com/news/150000-cloud-bursting-service-guarantees-sunny-wedding-weather/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2015)

Spraying silver iodide... basically you're just paying these guys to fly up there and seed clouds (or seed moist air pockets to create clouds) with cloud condensation nuclei. In practice, this tech basically guarantees less sunny days.

These services have been available for decades. This one company here has a lot of operations going... mostly employed by various states

http://www.weathermodification.com

Cloud seeding and weather modification is interesting stuff. If you pay attention it's observable quite often. Last time I was at Pico I watched a jet fly around in circles and kept spraying or flaring the same little area and within minutes a cloud was formed. Often this is done in advance of an incoming front.

This site is sort of a good intro to the topic of cloud seeding and artificial clouds.

http://artificialclouds.com/

And this site has a huge interactive timeline with weather modification programs going back a century.

https://climateviewer.com/weather-control/


----------

